# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  1800 calorie 45/35/20 cut diet, input

## americanoak

1800 calorie diet	45/35/20 split

45% Protein =	810 calories = 203 grams
35% Carbs = 630 calories = 158 grams
20% Fat =	360 calories = 40 grams

Stats:
6'
180-185lbs
~10-12%bf

Goal: cut body fat, maintain/increase lbm

_Meals 2 and 5 will consist of a complex carb source and a lean meat (most likely grilled chicken)_
_________________
*Meal 1:*
1cup oats: 300 cal 10p 54c 6f
6egg whites: 102 cal 24p 0c 0f
Total: 402cal 34p	54c	6f

*Meal 2:* 
Total: 432cal 51p	30c	10f


*Meal 3: Pre Workout:* _(30-45 minutes before)_
6oz sweet potato:	150cal 6p 36c  0f
Chicken Patty: 160cal 17p 1c 10f
Total: 310cal 23p	37c	10f


*Meal 4: Post Workout:* 
1 1/2 scoops whey: 135cal 34p  0c  0f
Total: 135cal	34p 0c	0f


*Meal 5:* _(45min-1hour after)_
Total: 432cal 51p	30c	10f

*Meal 6:*
½ cottage cheese: 80cal  12p 8c 0f
Total: 80cal 12p	8c	0f

Supps: (morning)
2x Fish Oil: 20cal 2f

This setup roughly equals an 1800 cal diet with a 45/35/20 split.
Any input on this diet would be appreciated.
Thanks alot.

----------


## gbrice75

Dude, this is EXACTLY my diet (the macro ratios and overall caloric goals, not the food itself)! However, I would make some changes. This of course would mess up your overall macros, so you'd have to play around a bit. Here's what i'd do:

Meal 1 - get at least 1 full egg in there, maybe 2

Meal 3 - I don't know what a 'chicken patty' is, but it doesn't sound that great. Get rid of it and go with a real chicken breast. This will reduce the fat in this meal by about 8g, which will pretty much even out the additional fat added by the whole eggs in meal 1.

Meal 4 - add some complex carbs here, the protein alone isn't good enough. I've been putting a 1/2 cup of dry oats right into my PWO shake and love it! Just chew em up.

Up the fish oil to 8 per day. I know I know, it's expensive - I am dealing with it too. =(

Take a look at my last post of my updated diet and see what i've been eating. Good luck!

----------


## mg1228

im thinking that aint enough cals--at 1800 cals u might b cutting fat and lbm together, u sure aint gonna increase lbm---whats ur tdee

----------


## Damienm05

You're a big dude to only be eating 1800 cals. I could understand if you were like 18-22% bf and looking to be able to take your shirt off before spring/summer but you're clearly not overweight - no sense in starving off the lbs in such a hurry - you'll be unable to gain LBM. 

Even at 2200 cals w/ cardio 3 times per week, I'm sure you'd be losing fat rather quickly. Just my $.02.

----------


## mg1228

i think he could prob cut at 2500 cals---unless he has been under eating for a while

----------


## americanoak

gbrice, good idea with the eggs instead of the patty. The patty actually taste pretty good, its from a local super market. Maybe i swhitch that in some days when im really sick of eating the same thing all the time.

For the 1800, I came to this number because I was writing down everything that I ate for about 4 days, just ate pretty much the usual amount that I always do. At the end of the 4 days i took all the numbers and averaged them and my calories were only around 1800 a day. My ratios were a bit off, my protein was over 55% while my carbs and fats were about the same numbers. I figured if i keep my cals at the same as my maintence cals, but keep working out and doing cardio the way that i am and with the correct diet that the fat would come off a bit easier. I am doing this diet for prolly 2 months, or in the beginning of may, then from there ill be doing the CKD diet for about 4-6 weeks, just to get rid of the last amounts of bodyfat on me.

Oh and gbrice, hows the diet working for you?

Also, for the pwo carbs, im actually gonna leave those out and see how that goes. I will just have whey protein and then about 30 to 45 mins later have my complex carbs. I read a couple articles stating why pwo carbs isnt actually nessecary and that it could be counter productive: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=420595

----------


## americanoak

1800 calorie diet	45/35/20 split

Stats:
6'
180-185lbs
~10-12%bf

Goal: cut body fat, maintain/increase lbm

_Meals 2 and 5 will consist of a complex carb source and a lean meat (most likely grilled chicken)_
_________________
*Meal 1:*
1cup oats: 300cal 10p 54c 6f
2 egg whites: 34cal 8p 0c 0f
2 eggs: 160cal 14p  0c 10f
Total: 494cal 32p	54c	16f

*Meal 2:* 
Total: 432cal 51p	30c	10f


*Meal 3: Pre Workout:* _(30-45 minutes before)_
6oz sweet potato:	150cal 6p 36c  0f
Chicken Patty: 160cal 17p 1c 10f
Total: 310cal 23p	37c	10f


*Meal 4: Post Workout:* 
1 1/2 scoops whey: 135cal 34p  0c  0f
Total: 135cal	34p 0c	0f


*Meal 5:* _(45min-1hour after)_
Total: 432cal 51p	30c	10f

*Meal 6:*
½ cottage cheese: 80cal  12p 8c 0f
Total: 80cal 12p	8c	0f

Supps: (meals 2 & 5)
2x Fish Oil: 20cal 2f

Here is the revised version. I decided to keep the chicken patty in after all, however it is possible that some days i will substitute it for reg grilled chicken.The reason im keeping the patty it because when I added in the full eggs it also added in more g's of fat. In meals 2 and 5 i need more g's of fat, but didnt know what to use.. was gonna prolly end up using like 1/2tbs of butter on the potato, but couldnt bring my self to doing it, so i kept the patty because of its fat content ( which is about 8g of unsaturated fats +2g of other fats) and that why i could make the g's of fat lower in 2 and 5 and decided to add in 2caps of fish oil along with those 2 meals.

*Here is a sample meal for meals 2 and 5:*

8oz chicken breast: 260cal 48p 0c 4f

5oz sweet potato: 150cal  5p 30c 0f
*OR*
4oz sweet potato: 125cal 4p 24c 0f
3oz broccoli:  25cal 3p 4c 0f

2x Fish oil caps: 20cal 0p 0c 2f
Total: 430cal ~53p	~30c	6f

My daily total comes out like this:
Totals: 1883cal	203p	159c	40f	

It should have been about 1820, but for some reason after adding up the cals in the chicken (4cals perg protein and 9cals per g of fat there about an extra 32 calories in the chicken that im not sure from where it is coming. If anyone knows the answer to this question that'd be great too.

----------


## Damienm05

I haven't done carbs PWO in some time since I usually follow my workouts with cardio and then a shake but you still need to add something other than whey/water. Pick an energy source - udo's oil is a good investment.

----------


## americanoak

I have udos oil, maybe i will take a couple of those pwo. However, form what i've read, not having carbs pwo doesnt really have any difference than when having carbs.

here is a link to one article:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=420595

----------


## americanoak

anybody else wanna give their 2cents
all help is appreciated

----------


## Damienm05

> I have udos oil, maybe i will take a couple of those pwo. However, form what i've read, not having carbs pwo doesnt really have any difference than when having carbs.
> 
> here is a link to one article:
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=420595


Absolutely true. I've seen great gains without pwo carbs but only because my diet is more centered around fats. If you're using carbs as your primary energy source however, you'd want to use them pwo unless your following a cardio session and want to leave glycogen stores depleted to increase fat loss. Regardless, whey alone is not a sufficient pwo cocktail.

----------


## americanoak

maybe i will not take the fish oil at one of my meals (either 2 or 5) and have udo oils instead along with my pwo shake, to keep macros the same

----------


## americanoak

anyone else wanna let me now how this diet looks for maintaining lbm and losing bf?
before this diet my carb intake was usually around 90-100 per day, now that it will be around 160 do i have a more likely chance of
storing body fat since im usually never high in the carb area?

I also asked this above:

It should have been about 1820 (_my daily cals_), but for some reason after adding up the cals in the chicken (4cals perg protein and 9cals per g of fat there about an extra 32 calories in the chicken that im not sure from where it is coming. If anyone knows the answer to this question that'd be great too. 

Thanks

----------


## Little Herc

I would do 1800 calories if I wasnt doing cardio but I find I would rather eat around 2200 and do the cardio rather than starve. If you are doing cardio and only eating that much your LBM is going out the door with the fat.

----------


## americanoak

my maintence cals are at about 1850, i have been eating low cal for months so i guess my body is used to it. Before i wrote stuff down i was at same cals but was a 60p/20c/20f split, or something of that nature. Trying to get the diet down better, but around same amount of cals.

----------


## mg1228

it prob aint good that ur maint cals are that low---u might wanna start adding 200 cals a week till u get it and ur metabolism back up there---im 20lbs lighter than u and my maint cals are like 2500---my bf aint but like 8-9% either

----------


## americanoak

I will see how my body looks as this diet goes on. I will try to add in more cals slowly, but i am mainly trying to get ripped up for summer again.
I fixed the diet a little so here it is:

Meal 1: (Breakfast)
1cup oats: 300cal 10p	54c 6f
2 egg whites: 34cal 8p 0c 0f
2 eggs: 160cal 14p 0c	10f
Total: 494cal 32p	54c	16f

Meal 2: 
8oz chicken breast 260cal 48p 0c	4f
5oz sweet potato 150cal 5p	30c	0f
OR
4oz sweet potato 125cal 4p	24c	0f
3oz broccoli 25cal 3p 4c	0f
2x Fish Oil: 20cal 0p 0c	2f
Total: 430cal ~53p ~30c	6f


Pre Workout: (30-45 minutes before)
6oz sweet potato:	150cal 6p	36c 0f
Chicken Patty: 160cal 17p 1c	10f
Total: 310cal 23p	37c	10f

Post Workout: 
1 1/2 scoops whey: 135cal 34p 0c 0f
2½ oz sweet potato 75cal 3p	15c	0f
Total: 210cal 37p 15c 0f

Meal 5: (45min-1hour after) take 2 fish oil
8oz chicken breast 260cal 48p 0c	4f
2½ oz sweet potato 75cal 3p	15c	0f
2x Fish Oil: 20cal 0p 0c	2f
Total: 355cal 51p 15c	6f

Meal 6:
½ cottage cheese	80cal 12p	8c	0f
Total: 80cal 12p	8c	0f

Totals: 1879cal ~205p 159c	40f

----------


## mg1228

all ur food choices look ok---but id try to get carbs to around 200 and fat to 55-60 in the form of efas and steady b doin cardio----ur body might b in starvation mode and holdin on to everything,idk

im also 3 in shorter than u--i just cant see u doin yourself any good at those cals---

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

Shouldnt he be taking in some fast acting carbs after his workout?

Something like Waximaize or something.

50-60g of carbs and 50g of protein Post workout

----------


## mg1228

i never take fast carbs unless im cheating---especially when cutting

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> i never take fast carbs unless im cheating---especially when cutting


Why is that? Ive been doing it for 10 weeks and havent noticed a difference. Im still down 12lbs in 10 weeks with none or very minimal cardio. Just dieting right

But Im all for learning why now fast carbs when cutting. I thought fast carbs opens up the protein intake and right after you get done working out isnt that what you want?

----------


## mg1228

been doin what for 10 weeks?

they used to say fast carbs pwo to quickly replenish depleted glycogen stores---but it takes prob 24 hrs to replenish glycogen so why the insulin spike---so thats why alot of guys just do complex carbs pwo---ive tried it both ways and i like complex---even bulking

----------


## americanoak

sounds like good advice. Maybe i will do a 40/40/20 split instead, up my carbs a bit <<

----------

